# Blimey. Nokia are actually coming back as Lumia sales hit 20m total



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

Still a shadow of its former self of course, but more than some expected. 



> *Nokia Lumia sales hit record high of 5.6 million in Q1, nearly 20 million in total*
> 
> Nokia's latest quarterly earnings show that the Finnish smartphone maker continues to improve its Lumia sales. Following a jump in Lumia sales in Q4 2012, Nokia's first quarter of 2013 saw the company sell 5.6 million Lumias, another quarterly improvement and a record high — up from 4.4 million in the previous quarter.
> 
> Nokia says two-thirds of all Lumias sold in Q1 were running Windows Phone 8. Nokia previously shipped two million Lumia smartphones in the same quarter a year ago. Up to March 31st, Nokia has sold 19.9 million Lumias in total since shipping its first Windows Phone device, the Lumia 800, in November 2011.


http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/18/4238038/nokia-lumia-sales-q1-2013


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 18, 2013)

"overall volumes are still down in all markets"
"North American device sales took a hit this quarter with 400,000 shipped in total, a 33 percent decline year-on-year."

Crack open the champagne!


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 18, 2013)

It's a shame they're not doing better. The Lumia range are decent phones.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> "overall volumes are still down in all markets"
> "North American device sales took a hit this quarter with 400,000 shipped in total, a 33 percent decline year-on-year."
> 
> Crack open the champagne!


Of course they're down. Nokia used to be the don. But 20m Lumia sales is far more than some expected.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 18, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It's a shame they're not doing better. The Lumia range are decent phones.


 
They are really nice bits of kit. If they were running Android, I'd seriously consider buying one.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

I had the 920 on loan for a review.
Here's what I thought of it:
http://www.wirefresh.com/nokia-lumi...but-slightly-flawed-windows-phone-8-offering/

It's quite a big beastie compared to my (tatty) S2:


----------



## souljacker (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree with your review. The only thing that really holds Lumias back is the lack of Apps for Windows Mobile. MS should be chucking money at developers to get this sorted I reckon.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 18, 2013)

souljacker said:


> They are really nice bits of kit. If they were running Android, I'd seriously consider buying one.


 
If you don't mind tinkering, you can run Android on an N9, which is a Lumia in all but operating system (it runs MeeGo).


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 18, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It's a shame they're not doing better. The Lumia range are decent phones.


But can you hammer in nails with them? I can't help feeling that Nokia will always struggle with having peaked too soon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It's a shame they're not doing better. The Lumia range are decent phones.


 
Indeed and the smartphone market could really do with a strong third OS to choose from...


----------



## dervish (Apr 22, 2013)

I've had a play with the 920, and it is a great phone, really good camera, great os, but just not enough decent apps. 

And 20 million might sound like a lot but it's not even in the same league as android which is currently runnning at about 1.5 million per day. 
http://www.mobicity.com.au/mobile-blog/2013/04/19/android-growing-by-1-5-million-activations-daily/


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 22, 2013)

Having been unable to open a pdf file from my android phone's SD card using my installed pdf reader without first downloading a file management app the other day, I'm minded to have a look at Windows phones when my contract is up.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Having been unable to open a pdf file from my android phone's SD card using my installed pdf reader without first downloading a file management app the other day, I'm minded to have a look at Windows phones when my contract is up.


There's no shortage of PDF reading apps on Android though.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:


> There's no shortage of PDF reading apps on Android though.


 
I was on a hill in the countryside out of signal trying to read a map.

The point is I didn't expect to not be able to access the file given I had a pdf reader installed. I thought that sort of nonsense was the preserve of Apple.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 23, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Having been unable to open a pdf file from my android phone's SD card using my installed pdf reader without first downloading a file management app the other day, I'm minded to have a look at Windows phones when my contract is up.


You should be more imaginative. You can browse the SD card with Adobe Reader.


----------



## Quartz (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been giving the Nokias a long hard look as I'm not really one for apps, but a colleague advises me that they suffer a major flaw in that they lose all their settings - and in particular the network settings - if you let the battery drain. Have they fixed that?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 26, 2013)

Quartz said:


> I've been giving the Nokias a long hard look as I'm not really one for apps, but a colleague advises me that they suffer a major flaw in that they lose all their settings - and in particular the network settings - if you let the battery drain. Have they fixed that?


yup


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2013)

Quartz said:


> I've been giving the Nokias a long hard look as I'm not really one for apps, but a colleague advises me that they suffer a major flaw in that they lose all their settings - and in particular the network settings - if you let the battery drain. Have they fixed that?


ive never found that to be the case.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 26, 2013)

There's still something about the whole 'tiles' thing that irks me. I don't like it on the phones, and I don't particularly like it on the Windows 8 interface either. I prefer a clean screen with icons. Also I'm impatient enough when new apps go to iphone first and then android later. Windows is always the last platform to get new apps and that would bother me even more than the current delay between iOS and Android.

It's unfortunate really because I love Nokia basic phones. Nothing else comes close to them in the non-smartphone market.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> If you don't mind tinkering, you can run Android on an N9, which is a Lumia in all but operating system (it runs MeeGo).



The N9 is such a beautiful phone. When it was first announced I was genuinely excited that Nokia had managed to make such a beautiful piece of equipment. Alas they didn't do enough with the thing and it fell by the wayside...


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Lumia sales seem to be making an inroad. They're good phones and deserve a place in the market.



> Nokia Lumia sales reportedly hit record-high numbers last quarter
> 
> In the lead-up to Nokia's big event tomorrow, the Wall Street Journal reports Lumia sales have hit a record high for the fourth consecutive quarter. Citing people familiar with the matter, the WSJ says Nokia sold "at least eight million" Windows Phones between July and September. That's close to triple the 2.9 million sales it managed in the same period last year and also more than the 7.4 million it sold last quarter. Of course, those numbers are very low when compared to big players like Samsung and Apple, but Nokia is at least continuing to prove it — and the Windows Phone platform — has a place in the market.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/21/4861098/nokia-q3-2013-lumia-sales-recrord-rumor


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2013)

Same they had to sell the company when things were just beginning to loook a bit better.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 22, 2013)

I ended up buying a Lumia 820 and am happy with it.


----------

